# Living costs



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Folks,


I have been living overseas for a while but I am thinking seriously to go back to Canada. I understand that the cost of living might have changed so would you be kind and let me know the costs (if you know) of these items from your perspective:


Location: Toronto

a) Rent (condo) 1 bed or 2 beds (preference to neighbourhoods close to the subway)
b) Hydro and heating
c) Groceries for two on a monthly basis
d) Cable, internet and a cell
e) transportation costs (monthly basis)
f) any other costs ? (winter cost)

I used to live in Ottawa, but toronto is a different ball game

Thanks,


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I have been living overseas for a while but I am thinking seriously to go back to Canada. I understand that the cost of living might have changed so would you be kind and let me know the costs (if you know) of these items from your perspective:
> ...


Here is a cost of living comparison between Ottawa and Toronto. It is pretty up to date.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Ottawa, Canada And Toronto, Canada


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hi johnsocal. Do u live in Ottawa? I hear it's a lovely place. I've been told Morgan's Grant is one of the best areas to live for low crime and low unemployment. What do u think of Ottawa in general?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

emma329 said:


> Hi johnsocal. Do u live in Ottawa? I hear it's a lovely place. I've been told Morgan's Grant is one of the best areas to live for low crime and low unemployment. What do u think of Ottawa in general?


No, I do not live in Ottawa. I live in Southern California USA.


----------



## PaulMan (Jul 17, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I used to live in Ottawa, but toronto is a different ball game


What do you mean by this statement?


----------



## charlesbatstone (Sep 1, 2012)

*Living cost in toronto*

I have been in UAE for 13 years and not too sure about living cost back home any more. I did have a friend that went back and he has 0 credit history....he had to pay a complete year rent up front...that would stink! his monthly rent in a new tower in Miss. was around 1500 a month ... I would only be worried if you have no credit history...I DONT..augggg!


----------

